# What To Use For Throwing Jigs At Pompano In Surf



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I surf fish quite a bit, and use 10' rods, and spinning reels with pompano rigs, and pyramid weights.
My question is what to use for throwing jigs for pompano in the surf. I would like to know the equipment I would use. In other words what size spinning reel, Rod length and weight, and what are the best jigs to use. Also, do you tie directly to the main line, or use a leader. I normally use braid on most of my reels.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tight lines!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use 8'6" to 9' Steelhead rods rated for 6-12lb or 8-14lb line. I use smaller reels (Shimano 2500, Penn 2000-2500, Daiwa 2500, Pflueger 30) spooled with 8-10lb braid and topped with a short leader of 15-20lb fluoro. I tie my jig on with a loop knot and get at it


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would use my inshore trout reels 2500 size reel 7 foot rod 15-20 pound braid with 20 pound Seagar leader but ChrisV would be the guy to listen too haha


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have a lot of inshore equipment, so the 2500 reels are easy. I will do some research on the steelhead rods, and rig like suggested. I appreciate the advice, and will try it out this weekend.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I use the same setup Chris uses. I have a 9'6" steelhead rod with a 3500 reel and 10lb braid. It by far cast jigs farther than my 7'6" bait casting rod.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> I would use my inshore trout reels 2500 size reel 7 foot rod 15-20 pound braid with 20 pound Seagar leader but ChrisV would be the guy to listen too haha


The 7' rod is just fine as long as the majority of fish are within range or you're fishing on a boat. That whippy, longer rod will get the jig to any fish in your field of vision.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> The 7' rod is just fine as long as the majority of fish are within range or you're fishing on a boat. That whippy, longer rod will get the jig to any fish in your field of vision.


I agree I personally just don't have any true surf rods so that's just what I use to get bye


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I have been throwing jigs the last couple of weekends, with some success. I have been using a mojo inshore 7' Rod, and think in a lot of cases, I could use more distance. I am throwing a 3/8 oz, Docs Goofy Jig, with a teaser.
My question is what brand of steelhead rod would you suggest? 
Thank you


----------

